# Web Site Eval



## titan2 (Mar 10, 2008)

If you can take just a few moments, could you look at two websites a club I'm with has and see which you like better......not so much the amount of info in them (one's a work in progress), but how they compare visually and ease of navigation and such.  I'm trying to get some responses from different people to take back to the club........thanks for your help.


Here's the sites:

http://www.thebeeline.org/

http://www.sacbeekeepers.org/


Thanks for your time!


----------



## drawknife (Mar 10, 2008)

I think thebeeline.org is a more professional looking site.


----------



## woody0207 (Mar 23, 2008)

IMO thebeeline.org is a more professional looking site.

If you are looking for some detailed critique:

On sacbeekeppers, the use of frames with a frame scroll bar on the left is quite unattractive; nor is the use of many different types of font face on various pages. Consistent font usage is a good thing; pick a theme and stick with it.

I notice on the thebeeline.org contact page, there is an email link (mailto). Spambots will pick this address up and this email address will get a lot of spam. It is best not to encode any email addresses directly on a website.

Hope this helps.


----------

